
In post-massacre Vegas, security policies clash with privacy values - borski
https://www.the-parallax.com/2018/08/12/vegas-hotel-room-security-privacy-defcon/
======
rbritton
One member in our group had a fairly rude encounter with two Caesar’s security
personnel late at night because housekeeping had failed to record a cleaning.

